# Jsf mvc



## Svenni (4. Nov 2009)

Hallo!
ich habe mich zwar schon einige Zeit mit JSF beschäftigt, aber durch das Lesen eines Artikels im Internet bin ich etwas stutzig geworden.

Ich dachte eigentlich bisher immer es ist so: Die JSP-Seiten (oder Xhtml-Seiten) stellen meine View dar, das Faces Servlet ist der Controller und die Beans sind das Modell. Wenn die Beans auf Entitys verweisen sind diese entsprechend auch auf der Modellebene angeordnet. Bisher hab ich die Action-Methoden der Beans eig. auch zum Controller hinzugezählt. Ist das falsch?? 

Könnte man also sagen, dass die Controller-Ebene u.a. aus dem Faces Servlet und den Action-Methoden der Beans besteht? 

Danke,
Svenni


----------



## Svenni (6. Nov 2009)

Hallo,
ist die Frage so trivial oder warum antwortet keiner? 

Die Kernfrage lautet (zusammengefasst): Sind die Action-Methoden der Beans Teil des Controllers?

Danke nochmals,
Svenni


----------



## JanHH (10. Nov 2009)

Ähm. Ist ja eigentlich nur eine Frage, wie man das alles nennt.

Die Beans gibts in zwei Varianten: action-beans (oder auch session-beans), die die Applikationslogik implementieren, und model-beans (oder auch entity-beans), die lediglich POJOs sind, die in der Datenbank landen (normalerweise, wenn man mit JPA arbeitet oder hibernate). Da könnte man also die action-beans "controller" nennen (da sie auf Basis der view-Kommandos die model-Beans manipulieren), und die model-beans sind das "model". Die jsf-Seiten sind logischerweise der View, ja. Vielleicht kann man auch die Interaktion des Faces-Servlets mit den Action-Beans als Controller bezeichnen (klick auf commandButton löst ja erst das Servlet aus, dieses ruft dann die action-Methode auf). Aber ist ja eigentlich alles nur eine Frage der Benennung der Dinge. Zumindest würde ich die drei Schichten so definieren.


----------

